# wainscoting ideas



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We're thinking about wainscot in a big room that needs a big redo. I was in HD one day and a carpenter told me that we could use anything for the wainscot, not just paneling. 

Of course, we want to keep the cost as low as possible and still look nice (not flimsy). We do not want beadboard; rather, we prefer the the smooth surface with the raised molding, if that makes sense.

Suggestions for materials?
Photos anyone would like to share?

Also, is the height of the wainscot measured from the floor or from the chair rail?

Thanks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

IF it comes in 8' long sheets cut them in 1/3 add chair rail above. You can use anything, barn boards, pallet boards, corrugated roofing tin, plain boards, T-111, plywood....James


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks, James,

If using wood, what thickness? And what would be low cost? For example, T-111 or MDF or plywood or ....?

why cut in thirds?


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I've seen some really high-end homes with wainscoting made out of multiple layers of drywall (cut on a bevel) and applied moldings. That would be for a painted wainscoting, of course.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes, I've seen the drywall, but I think wood is for us.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Any thickness you like, thinner is cheaper. You can build up with milti layers of trim to make what ever you want. 1/3 makes 3 even pieces from 1 8' sheet or length of board, no waste....James


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

The height varies. If it's a big room go 42". With out seeing the room it's hard to say.
To keep your cost down if your painting and want a framed look. Get a sheet of 3/4" mdf. Rip it 3 or 4 inches wide. Build a frame work on the wall. Route the inside edges or add some trim. Get a piece of 1/2 mdf cut it a couple of inches smaller then the framed up hole. Add a profile to the edge. Glue it to the wall. Then finish paint everything. Prime the exposed edges of the mdf. sand and reprime and sand. This will give you a smooth primed finish. 
Slightly round over all the joints before putting the pieces to the wall. This accents the joint while hiding unevenness from a non flat wall. 
You could do the same with a stained wood. just use plywood. Edged with solid for the profiles.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

The room is 17x20. Ceiling: 8'

That all sounds nice, Carasel. May be too fancy for our skill level.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have used recycled hard wood flooring. T11 barn siding and beeded paneling. I liked the paneling best. It was by far the easiest to work with and best looking when finished. I cut the sheets a hair less than 32". Set them on top of existing base board and ran chair rail around top. Looked good was fast easy and cheap. That was 15 years and several renters ago... still looks great.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I used 3/4 oak flooring scraps I had left over from the office and used them when remodeling/painting this spring ,Ms grumpy liked it so it worked for me .


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Beautiful photos. Thanks for the description and examples. The paneling sounds easy enough for us to do.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

One thing I forgot to ask: the wainscot is going in a large room that has a big variation in temperature, especially in the winter: the wood stove is in this room.

Would the paneling be resistant to buckling?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You could "glue" it up with an adhesive, run a small bead every 12" or so....James


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have seen old doors used cut in half with a chair rail. I thought it looked cool but may be to funky for some.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

What kind of adhesive?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Doc said:


> One thing I forgot to ask: the wainscot is going in a large room that has a big variation in temperature, especially in the winter: the wood stove is in this room.
> 
> Would the paneling be resistant to buckling?


If you look you can see the floor furnace grate at one end of the room and the flue is right next to it. The floor furnace heats the entire house via the kitchen door way concealed by the flue in the photo. Its a 28x12 room and the panelling I put up hasnt buckled at all, it still looks almost like the photo after years of renters. only a couple have used a wood stove, but it didnt seem to bother the panelling... the floor, yes, got a couple small burn spots on it from embers falling out of the stove but not a big deal. It is 5/16s inch oak plywood panelling. avoid the particle board junk, its pretty today, buckles warps and falls apart in a few months. 

Oh, one other thing... I didnt use adhesive, just panelling nails.... plenty of panelling nails on a steep angle if they didnt hit the studs.


----------

